# Traditional Anniversary Gifts



## jkath (May 31, 2005)

I've always thought the traditional anniversary gifts were intersting. We've all heard that the 25th is silver, the 50th is gold, but do you know the others? I want to know why you get land for 41 years, but 3 years later, all you get is groceries!

*Traditional Anniversary Gifts*

*1.* Paper, Plastics, Clocks
*2.* Cotton, China, Calico
*3.* Crystal, Glass, Leather
*4.* Fruit, Flowers, Silk, Books
*5.* Wood, Silverware
*6.* Iron, Wood, Candy, Sugar
*7.* Copper, Wool, Desk Sets
*8.* Bronze, Lace, Pottery
*9.* Pottery, Leather
*10.* Tin, Aluminum, Diamond Jewelry
*11.* Steel, Jewelry, Accessories
*12.* Silk, Linen, Pearls, Colored Gems
*13.* Lace, Textiles, Fur
*14.* Ivory, Gold Jewelry
*15.* Crystal, Timepieces, Glass
*16.* Silver Hollowware
*17.* Furniture
*18.* Porcelain
*19.* Bronze
*20.* China, Platninum
*21.* Brass, Nickel
*22.* Copper
*23.* Silver Plate
*24.* Musical Instruments
*25.* Silver
*26.* Original Pictures
*27.* Sculpture
*28.* Orchids
*29.* New Furniture
*30.* Pearls, Diamonds
*31.* Time Pieces
*32.* Conveyances (Including Automobiles)
*33.* Amethyst
*34.* Opal
*35.* Coral, Jade
*36.* Bone China
*37.* Alabaster
*38.* Beryl, Tourmaline
*39.* Lace
*40.* Rubies
*41.* Land
*42.* Improved Real Esate
*43.* Trips
*44.* Groceries
*45.* Sapphires
*46.* Original Poetry Tributes
*47.* Books
*48.* Optical (Spectacles, Microscopes, Telescopes)
*49.* Luxuries Of Any Kind
*50.* Gold
*55.* Emeralds
*60.* Diamonds
*75.* More Diamonds!


----------



## middie (May 31, 2005)

*18.* Porcelain

yep i can see it now. idiot will walk in with a toilet and say happy anniversary lol


----------



## BlueCat (May 31, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> *18.* Porcelain
> 
> yep i can see it now. idiot will walk in with a toilet and say happy anniversary lol


 
I'm only realizing in the last few posts that 'idiot' is a current, and not a former.  I guess I thought he had to be in the past with a title like that!

My 18th is coming up next week.  Mine knows how to celebrate though.

BC


----------



## texasgirl (May 31, 2005)

is he that bad, middie?   


			
				middie said:
			
		

> *18.* Porcelain
> 
> yep i can see it now. idiot will walk in with a toilet and say happy anniversary lol


----------



## middie (May 31, 2005)

blue he's been the current for the past 9 yrs. 
texas some days he's not that bad but for the 
most... yes.


----------



## jkath (May 31, 2005)

I'll take a #42, with a side of #32 and #17 to go.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (May 31, 2005)

And what does the MAN get???


----------



## middie (May 31, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> And what does the MAN get???


 
a happy woman ?


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

Okay, the man can have #49...and a happy wife.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 1, 2005)

Having a happy wife is worth more than any of the items on this list.

We all know, if the wife isn't happy, no one is happy!


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jun 1, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> And what does the MAN get???


 
Umm...
*8.* Bronze, *Lace*, Pottery    

*9.* Pottery, *Leather    *








John


----------



## buckytom (Jun 1, 2005)

oooh, we see the dark side of ronjohn.


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2005)

Heeheehee! Good one ronjohn!


----------



## jkath (Jun 1, 2005)

For you, Ronjohn, a #46:

Ronjohn, Ronjohn, 
your love is beer
We are so glad
to have you here.


----------



## crewsk (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey, my 9th just passed!! I didn't get pottery or leather! Oh wait, nevermind, I did get leather. 










I got a new wallet. I had y'all wondering for a second there didn't I!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 1, 2005)

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> And what does the MAN get???


Peace and quiet or his head on a plate   His choice!!!  
kadesma


----------

